# Rhomb Hand-Feeding Video



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Those of you who read my other post in Piranha Discussion should remember my thread about hand-feeding my baby rhom. It would swim to the right side of the tank (the front corner where I always drop food in) and wait for the food (as you may notice right when the video starts).

Unfortunately, I point the camera too low and you're unable to see the tube which I handfed the rhom with. But you get the idea, he sucks the black worms out of that tube like sphagetti.














Next time I will make sure you guys see the tube (or my hand when I feed shrimp to the rhom)...









It's a big file, around 28.5 MB in MPG format. You should be able to directly download it and play it in your media player.







I need to remove this file within 72 hours (due to size), therefore, don't wait till later to watch it.









CLICK HERE FOR VIDEO!

*I CHANGED THE URL TO THE NEW VIDEO!*


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow horribly mislabeled video. Tube-fed Rhom :rasp: . I want to see your hand next time!


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

I can't hold the small worms in my hand (fingers) so I have to use a tube.

ok, I will *hand-feed* him shrimp tomorrow.:laugh:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

good quality of the video, but kind of disappointing after reading the title.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i agree i was expecting you hand but still a good vid. good looking p you have there.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i agree i was expecting you hand but still a good vid. good looking p you have there.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That little rhom is so badass, i can't beleive you want to sell him.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

waspride said:


> That little rhom is so badass, i can't beleive you want to sell him.
> [snapback]915700[/snapback]​


your selling him?? Wow, pm me if you really are...


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

what a little character! hungry little bugger isn't he, mines still sitting at the bottom of the tank barely moving from around the little shrubbery, i'd love him to come to the top, but he's no rhom!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

WOW Congradulation !!!!!!























How much time did it take to hand feed him ?

Also, you need to starve him to do that, right ?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good nice video


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> WOW Congradulation !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, didn't starve him. I just drop the food in at the same corner of the tank and the rhom soon recognized that fact that everytime I'm at that corner I will drop food in. So one day I decided instead of dropping the food in, I would hold in with my fingers and he grabbed it! I didn't want him to bite me (which he did, so he's got the taste of human blood) so I started using the eye dropper tube.

I will make one tonight of me hand feeding him shrimp. 

The rhom is not for sale anymore, I have changed my mind (which I would like to apologize to the buyer).


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im really no id expert but that looks like a irritans more then a RHOM, the yellow on the lower back fin and all the spots look very much like an irritans, i think rhoms usually have a clear fin there..

still a realy beautiful P, i wish mine would eat like that, he perfers to pummle large feeders when im not looking, hell eat raw shrimp but it has to sit in the tank for a while before he goes near it..


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Nope, he is 100% Rhombeus.









I made the new video, he's being alittle hesitant this time, I've been feeding him live black worms via an eye dropper for the past two weeks, so he was thinking, "What the hell is that? Where are my sphagetti worms?!"

IT'S IN THE FIRST POST, CLICK ON THE NEW LINK!


----------



## ngweiser (Dec 23, 2004)

wow, i should have bought that fish when i had the chance.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Phatboy your tha man !! I will work on that.

Can you give me some advice ? some tricks that will help him the recognize me ? If I go on the right of the tank he go on the left. He only eat if I'm 5 foots from the tank.
at 8 inch it's more scary to hand feed lol


----------

